# Same noise clunking coming from gearing



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't know what it could be will try to post video


----------



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

2015-04-03 16.12.30


----------



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Get it up on the rack and rock the wheels back and forth with it in gear and figure it out.
Can't tell anything from a vid this will take hands on involvement.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drive shaft center carrier bearing or guibos


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

clunking universal joints...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lemans guy said:


> clunking universal joints...


That depends on if he put his post in the correct section. On a 2004-2006 GTO the stock drive shaft has guibos on the ends and not universal joints. It does have some at the center carrier bearing but then it needs a new drive shaft.


----------



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone's goat make a clunking effect too ? Or is it just mine , the mechanic said it was normal but I don't believe this is normal


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe that mechanic has a normal clunking......that he hears...

that sure sounded like something was loose, ......svede was on it

Might want to check another shop.....driveline specialist

Shop can put a chassis ear on it to isolate it. It sticks on with a magnet or tie and transmits to the tech as he rides along with you driving....

He then pinpoints the clunking......normal or abnormal...as it were


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you feel it in the floor? Mine makes clunking too. 182k miles on it. I feel it in the floor when I take off from a stop. Have to reduce throttle until it accelerates enough to stop banging. Does not do it when cruising. The center carrier bearing on the drive shaft I know is shot. No more rubber in it. Don't know about the guibos. Plan to get under the car soon and scope it out.


----------



## brock60 (Apr 16, 2015)

That clunking in the floor you are hearing is your carrier bearing that is destroyed on your driveshaft


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I T8 I said:


> Does anyone's goat make a clunking effect too ? Or is it just mine , the mechanic said it was normal but I don't believe this is normal


Definitely check the carrier bearing. Mine was bad and didn't notice it till AFTER it was dyno'd....I'm seriously surprised I didn't throw a DS...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The question was answered by swede a month ago. For what ever reason, brock60 felt the need to bring it back.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The question was answered by swede a month ago. For what ever reason, brock60 felt the need to bring it back.


Oops.....didn't notice that. lol


----------



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

Mines does it too......it started with a roar whenever I get over 40mph..... then one day it got worse I decided to go a little faster....I got to 60 and that's when the clunking and scrubbing started now when I'm even at a dead stop and ease off in first (not even 5mph) it clunky and bumps like crazy ....please help me and my goat guys I love her


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't you read the thread?


----------



## Sel57goat (Jun 5, 2015)

So its my carrier bearing........so in order to change my carrier bearing will I have to drop my rear end which will suck because I have i.r.s. on mines


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't have to drop the rear to take the drive shaft and carrier bearing off. Drop the exhaust, take out the two carrier bracket bolts and then the three E18 torx bolts back by the pinion, pull back to remove spline from transmission. If the trans is pointed down you'll get trans fluid leaking out. You can get a plastic plug for that.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Sel57goat said:


> So its my carrier bearing........so in order to change my carrier bearing will I have to drop my rear end which will suck because I have i.r.s. on mines


GTOG8TA.com has the carrier bearing. I did mine a few months ago. Index the orientation of each of the shafts how they are to one another. Not sure how particular it was to do it, but I did it anyway just incase they are balanced as one piece. I put my front end on ramps and the rear on jack stands so I could release the parking brake and rotate my rear end to gain better access to the three bolts on each end. For safety I wedged a board between the brake pedal and the front seat (disconnect the battery to keep the brake lights off) since my parking brake was not effective. Literally the hardest part is separating the two shafts once you get them off. There is a video on YouTube showing how to do it. A vise isn't absolutely necessary but it does help. I didn't use one so ingenuity took over. You'll definitely feel a difference.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

pocketmaster said:


> GTOG8TA.com has the carrier bearing. I did mine a few months ago... You'll definitely feel a difference.


How so? Is the clunking gone? This was an option I was deeply looking into rather than replacing the driveshaft or going with a poly carrier bearing.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Steamwalker said:


> How so? Is the clunking gone? This was an option I was deeply looking into rather than replacing the driveshaft or going with a poly carrier bearing.


Vibration and clunking sound are gone and the throttle response is better. Mine was in really bad shape. Hardly no rubber in it at all. So it was flopping around like crazy. I could feel it in the shifter really bad. Only reason I didn't go with a one piece is the cost. Its my DD and I had to have it fixed quick and with as little cost as possible.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a stock engine repairing might be OK but the guibos, u-joints and shafts aren't that strong for anything serious. The drivetrain was designed for a V6


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

So my 05 had the terrible clunking and vibrations. Replaced stock driveshaft with an aluminum one piece DSS driveshaft from Andy at Kollar Racing. I am now asking myself why I waited so long! My center carrier bearing had zero rubber left at 182k miles. My guibos were as hard as a rock. Put car on jack stands in the driveway, removed stock exhaust, unbolted carrier bearing, removed three TORX head bolts from rear flange and yanked that POS out! I too had considered the bearing replacement route but when you add in the cost of new or even used guibos, hassle of replacement (which looked easy on youtube) your are over half of the price of a new shaft! Plus I had to consider if I had damaged my stock shaft by the repeated banging on the bottom of car. Too many unknowns to go that route. The new one piece aluminum DSS 1000 HP shaft is what you need! Car feels totally connected now, fore and aft. No more clunking, way smoother and installation was a breeze. Hardest part was getting car up high enough on jackstands safely and then removing exhaust. Also replaced that with a MagnaFlow Catback system from Andy again at KR. I know this is long winded, but you will be happy and confident with a new driveshaft


----------

